# CAD Router bit profiles.



## wdbutcher71 (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anyone have access to any router bit profiles for autocad? I am looking for a library of profiles to use as I am designing cabinets. I have been unable to find anything online. Any direction or assitance would be appreciated.


----------



## TREEBOY (Jan 24, 2009)

I know a guy that uses tapered spiral fluted endmills. They are rounded at the tip not flat. Thats all I can tell you. He told me those are what you need for a cnc router.

i'm not sure that is what you wanted to know, but…


----------



## relic (Aug 16, 2007)

Not sure if this helps, but it might be a start

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/cadfiles/cadsyms.htm


----------

